# Swift Bolero 680FB AV equipment sound not working properly



## Jimwise68 (May 22, 2011)

Hi All, having a bit of an issue with my AV system in my Bolero.

When switched on the sound is only coming through the TV slightly, have to have the sound up full to hear them even slightly.

I have looked at all the RCA (red, white and yellow) wires in the two boxes that are part of the AV DVB system and it has fried my mind.
I have fitted many stereos inhouses and cars but have no idea where the wires are coming from or going to. There are two "IN" sets of RCA wires one into the black DVB box and one into the white Auto selector box. When removing the one from the white Auto selector box the image comes through, putting them back in cancels the video.

Probably not explained it that well but if anyone know of a wiring schematic or have any info into what could be the problem.


----------

